# Leaving Puppies Unattended



## clueless

Okay After reading posts on another thread I thought I would start this one out of Curiousity.
When your Bitch has a litter would you leave the Bitch and pups unattended for long periods of time????

I personally am there for my Bitch and Pups 24/7 the first 2weeks.


----------



## doggiesgalore

The answer to that is a big NO NO.

As stated on the other thread, I am there a week beforehand with my bitch (you never known when she wil start whelping). Then for the two weeks after birth 24/7, sleeping in the same room on the floor next to the whelping box. Then at least another week maybe two I'm there during the day but sleep in my own bed, but checking throughout the nights. The following 4th/
5th week my hubby has a week off work keeping his eye on them all whilst I return to my part-time job and a very understanding boss

Imo you've got to be there for them - thats the least you can do!


----------



## cav

Im with mine 24/7 and if i have to go i will get a pup sitter i would not leave them on there own!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

A big no from us too,O/H did the nightshift lol,I did the day time


----------



## Ridgielover

No - I would never leave a new mum and her litter alone for any length of time. I have the whelping box in my bedroom (it's so much more comfortable to be in your own bed!) and spend all my time with her and the pups. It would be interesting to see whether the people who are advocating giving their bitches "space" to be alone with their pups have house or kennel dogs. My dogs are all house dogs and it can be a shock for them to be away from the rest of the household and to have a new litter. It is also easy for a new pup to get squashed and this can be prevented by being present. The more time you spend with your new litter, the more quickly you will realise if something isn't quite right, and you are there to give a helping hand to the smaller pup(s), if any, to make sure they don't get pushed off the milk bar. I know that all of my bitches over the years have been very happy to have me very close by, or even in the box with them, passing back pups that have wandered off in the wrong direction, and just giving them fuss and attention 

I can't see how anyone working full time can properly raise a litter of pups without getting someone else in for many hours a day. To start with, the bitch needs constant supervision when she is due to whelp, then she needs to be supervised (and kept company sometimes) with the new pups and she needs several feeds a day. Then the pups will need feeding at least five times a day while they are being weaned - and then there's the constant cleaning up after them. I dread to think of the mess that a litter of 11 RRs could make if I was out all day:eek6:. The more handling the pups have, the better for their socialisation. 

Of course some people do it and get away with it. I wouldn't and nor would I buy a pup from someone who did.


----------



## Dundee

> When your Bitch has a litter would you leave the Bitch and pups unattended for long periods of time????


No - certainly not for a 2 /3 weeks.

I think the problem is that the people who do this don't know any better. They probably think that having a litter is a 'natural' thing to do so i.t never occurs to them. A combination of inexperience, ignorance and acceptance that it's natural.

Most of these kinds of litters are from people who have done little research, don't health test and just want their bitch to have puppies (for variety of questionable reasons, not always for money). Larger scale breeders, commercial breeders and puppy farmers probably see it as an acceptable risk to loose some, although they aren't the sort to come onto a forum like this to seek advice either.


----------



## trekkiemo

Dundee said:


> No - certainly not for a 2 /3 weeks.
> 
> I think the problem is that the people who do this don't know any better. They probably think that having a litter is a 'natural' thing to do so i.t never occurs to them. A combination of inexperience, ignorance and acceptance that it's natural.
> 
> Most of these kinds of litters are from people who have done little research, don't health test and just want their bitch to have puppies (for variety of questionable reasons, not always for money). Larger scale breeders, commercial breeders and puppy farmers probably see it as an acceptable risk to loose some, although they aren't the sort to come onto a forum like this to seek advice either.


Totally agree ,I am with my girl from about 10 days before( had early delivery) until about 3weeks after as long as there is nothing to worry about.I have a bed in whelping room also tv sky and most importantly computer.Once I bring the pups downstairs ( about 3 1/2 -4 weeks) I sleep downstairs until I am happy and puppies are settled.
I am never far away from litter until they go to their new homes as problems can turn up and if you are not there you don`t know what caused it.
As you can see I am fussy with my girls and their puppies ,I feel it keeps them safe.


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Thats a no from me as well.

I don't work now, so can spend all my time concentrating on happy healthy socialised pups.

We have the whelping box setup and it can go from living room to bedroom each day. 
As I don't wish to shut my girl away in our bedroom during the day, as she would not be settled or happy.

Will see how she is once the pups arrive, before moving her back & forth.

Basically she & the pups will have my undivided attention.

We have no shows for the first 3 weeks and then I have a dog sitter for when we do go to shows anyway as never been keen on leaving the dogs for more than a couple of hours.

But I know that is not so easy for people who have to work, have children etc.*


----------



## Ridgielover

I'll be interested to hear how your bitch copes with you moving the whelping box about once she has pups. I'm not sure that mine would have liked that. It wouldn't be practical for a large RR litter anyway  I have the whelping box in my bedroom (away from my other dogs) for the first 3-4 weeks, but she's certainly not shut away from everybody up there - I go and spend my time there too!


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*As I said above I will see how she is once the pups arrive, if its not what she wants then it won't be moved 

I live in a Bungalow so no upstairs/downstairs for her anyway.

The whelping box is only 21" square so real easy to move about, and have a pen round it to stop the other dogs from going near her or her box 
She looks as snug as a bug in there :001_wub:

But no I couldn't imagine carrying a litter of Ridgies about  they would be in one room like yours & I would be back & forth with them*


----------



## candysmum

I left candy when she had her litter for about 20 minutes the day she had the litter as i had to do the school run and had no one else to do it as i had used up all my resources. 

she was never left longer than this as i tookthe car and then i was with her all weekend. 

i wouldn't of left her if i had the choice but i didn't have much choice. and she was never left for a long period of time just school runs. 

the pups are now running around the house all healthy and happy and i have left her for an hour with them running around the kitchen adn the dinning room but nothing more than that


----------



## MarthaT

Im with mine all the time, cant imagine them being alone


----------



## VickieMH

Mine are nearly two weeks old and we have been with them for all but an hour here for there to get some shopping in but even then my daughter stays with them. I know people that leave them in kennels outside for long periods of time, I just couldnt do it I would worry


----------



## noushka05

my pups were'nt left for a single minute until i was sure they were strong & i was sure that their Mother couldnt accidentally lay on them, i slept on a camp bed for weeks, i cant understand anyone leaving tiny vunarable puppies unsupervised.


----------



## nickylowe40

I rescued a border terrier, Betsy, who surprised us all by having a pup! We had no idea she was pregnant, and after speaking to our vet, he said she prob didn't show as she only had one. 

Let the dogs out one morning, went out about half hour later to make sure they had clean water, and their was this squeky noise coming from the dogs area. Thought the dogs had got a rat they hadn't killed properly, and was about to have a breakdown, can't stand rats lol, but there in a clean bin was a tiny little pup. Never gave it a thought, and picked it up and took it in the kitchen, it was only when Besty followed me, and started to whine that i realised it was hers. (I had 3 bitches at the time) Set a very large dog crate up with lots of bedding etc, and called my vet!! I'd never had experience of newly born pups before, and won't be again lol, but got lots of good advice from our vet.

I knew me and Besty where close, but didn't realise how close until she had Toby, her pup. She allowed me to handle the pup, and wasn't concerned about the other dogs being close by. They where all excited!! I would never put one of my dogs through that intentionally, but it was one of the most beautiful experiences i have ever had. I take my hat of to breeders, it was like my daughter having a baby!! I don't think i could go through the tension of the first 6 weeks of Toby's life again. By the time Toby was 8 weeks old, i think our vet had had enough of me, good job hes a family friend.

I will say i feel really guilty about her being on her own when she gave birth, she everything herself no problems, was so proud of my big girl!!


----------



## DKDREAM

I think this wouldnt be possible to watch them 24/7 if you have other pets aswell and plus what would happen if the mother didnt like you near her with the puppies?


----------



## clueless

Well I personally change my lifestyle when I breed a litter so that I am there


----------



## DKDREAM

some people may not be in that position to be able to do that though, Breeding is always risky although i agree they need watching mother and puppies while young, surley theres some mothers who would rather be left alone?


----------



## madmaddie

Not wishing to 'hi-jack' this thread.........to be honest, it seems a natural follow on.....just how many of you Breeders follow a set list/planned programme of 'socialisation/habituation' tick lists for your puppies to follow??????

MM


----------



## Dundee

> some people may not be in that position to be able to do that though,


Then they shouldn't be breeding or at least wait until they _are_ in the position to be able to do that.


----------



## DKDREAM

Dundee said:


> Then they shouldn't be breeding or at least wait until they _are_ in the position to be able to do that.


why shouldnt they breed? if they have other animals they couldnt neglect them for the mother and litter could they, also what if a breeder has more then one litter how do you watch them 24/7? it is imposible to watch 24/7


----------



## clueless

DKDREAM said:


> some people may not be in that position to be able to do that though, Breeding is always risky although i agree they need watching mother and puppies while young, surley theres some mothers who would rather be left alone?


If I could not change my lifestyle etc then I would not be breeding. I have lost pups even when I have been there 24/7, it does happen BUT the difference is IMO I was there working on the dying pups, trying to keep them warm, feed, take to Vets as in asap when needed and statistically I would say 9 out of 10 survived. I also was there to comfort the Mother as there is nothing worse than a Bitch trying to get a Sick, dying pup back into the whelping box or becoming really upset by a Pup crying constantly whilst dying
If she was alone I would feel terrible as I could have maybe prevented a death.
IMO They would not have survived if I had been out most of the day


----------



## clueless

DKDREAM said:


> why shouldnt they breed? if they have other animals they couldnt neglect them for the mother and litter could they, also what if a breeder has more then one litter how do you watch them 24/7? it is imposible to watch 24/7


I am not saying I sit on my a$$ 24/7 and not move LOL. But there is a difference between 5-10mins letting dogs out and going out for hours


----------



## DKDREAM

clueless said:


> If I could not change my lifestyle etc then I would not be breeding. I have lost pups even when I have been there 24/7, it does happen BUT the difference is IMO I was there working on the dying pups, trying to keep them warm, feed, take to Vets as in asap when needed and statistically I would say 9 out of 10 survived. I also was there to comfort the Mother as there is nothing worse than a Bitch trying to get a Sick, dying pup back into the whelping box or becoming really upset by a Pup crying constantly whilst dying
> If she was alone I would feel terrible as I could have prevented a death.
> IMO They would not have survived if I had been out most of the day


im not saying most of the day im saying at most 30 mins unsupervised. I agree with what you say in the sense of trying to stabalize weaker puppies but if they're going to die they will its just natures way and happens as sad as it is.


----------



## DKDREAM

clueless said:


> I am not saying I sit on my a$$ 24/7 and not move LOL. But there is a difference between 5-10mins letting dogs out and going out for hours


I agree its not good leaving them for hours when so young and if its the mothers 1st litter etc


----------



## clueless

DKDREAM said:


> im not saying most of the day im saying at most 30 mins unsupervised. I agree with what you say in the sense of trying to stabalize weaker puppies but if they're going to die they will its just natures way and happens as sad as it is.


Well in my experience not all will die if you are there intervening. I have saved many a weak puppy with injections of steroids and antibiotics and keeping them seperate with 1-1 care


----------



## DKDREAM

clueless said:


> Well in my experience not all will die if you are there intervening. I have saved many a weak puppy with injections of steroids and antibiotics and keeping them seperate with 1-1 care


not everyone has the confidence or skills to inject, I thought it was Illigal to self treat your animals if your not qualified as a vet (not meaning to start a war just curious)


----------



## clueless

DKDREAM said:


> not everyone has the confidence or skills to inject, I thought it was Illigal to self treat your animals if your not qualified as a vet (not meaning to start a war just curious)


It is illegal but I have been friend with my Vet for over 20 years, driving a weak pup over 10miles twice a day does not help it. I am a Registered Nurse and thank goodness my Vet has a lot of faith in me.
ps Not self treating just injecting prescribed medicine


----------



## DKDREAM

your lucky then others arnt so lucky  but can understand your point i wasnt having a go at you in anyway


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> It is illegal but I have been friend with my Vet for over 20 years, driving a weak pup over 10miles twice a day does not help it. I am a Registered Nurse and thank goodness my Vet has a lot of faith in me.
> ps Not self treating just injecting prescribed medicine


Does the fact your vet having faith in you make it legal to do it yourself then?


----------



## clueless

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Does the fact your vet having faith in you make it legal to do it yourself then?


Well maybe you will google and find out. When your Vet gives you a prescribed Medication for your Pets do you not administer them


----------



## Yogi B

As one who has had 2 litters in the last 3 months I find that being there is one thing but that quiet time for the dam and her pups is also crucial. I keep them in the bedroom with me and listen to those sounds that generally to most is a warning. But lest one remember that dogs have been having litters without human intervention for years. Sometimes it is best to just monitor by checking in every half hour or so in the first couple of weeks. I give my dams a fair amount of privacy which in turn has produced healthy pups. Knock on wood, I have never lost a pup though I have lost kittens when I was breeding my Manx cats.
My current litter is one week old and first time mother has done everything correctly. She is 27 months old and have found that to help avoid many issues in loss of pups is waiting til a bitch is old enough. Far too many lose pups and turns out that the female was too young. 
As for meds etc, I think a lot of breeders actually have relationships with their long time vets where injections are not out of the question when it is desperately called for. I used to give mine their boosters, everything but rabies vacs. Many breeders are qualified after years to diagnose and know how to treat pups as well as dogs. I think when one sees it they tend to remember and know what to do. I have a regular pharmacy of prescriptions I keep on hand and my vet is aware of my experience with them and when to use and for what reason. I get refills when I need them to be sure they are on hand in case of issue arising. 
I think this in most cases comes down to an experience level and confidence level as to whether one feels confident enough that they are doing the right thing and therefore there really is no wrong or right, just experience.
I do not recommend that others I know do what I do and it is not because they shouldn't but more so that they have not the experience I have. I encourage others to spend time with their vets and learn how. Many veterinarians are quite understanding when a breeder inquires as to proper injections etc. At least mine were years ago and my current vets are today. 
But leaving pups unattended for a long time would not be advisable at least until after the first 2 to 3 weeks. But at the same time it should not be a 24/7 issue either. Letting the dam care for her young with little interruption should be sufficient.


----------



## doggiesgalore

When we say we are here 24/7 for our mums and their pups, it doesn't mean we are literally sitting on top of them holding their paws and their babies. 
In my case, it means I am here for them 24/7 to supervise and help when needed. I can assure you it has been needed on many an occasion for various different reasons. i.e. mum sitting on baby, babies needing to be held on a teat cause other(s) push them off (especially the greedy ones). Cleaning and washing the whelping box on a daily basis is another. There are all kinds of reasons for ensuring you are there on hand to help. I still need to look after my other animals, feed them groom them - but I do not walk them at this stage (the oh does). I also need to do the housework. I even need to visit the smallest room in the home from time to time eek:shock horror). But I am there at home -ready to help if needed. I think your find that's the point we're getting at


----------



## audranar0904

NO..i will not leave the new mom and the puppies.at least about 2 or 3 weeks.we never know what will happen.


----------



## cav

ok when i you have a litter i think you should be there 24/7 i sleep by the whelping box for the first few weeks.
if i have to go out i will get some one to watch the mum and pups!
ive hand reared pups as well i dont leave it to nature if i can help i will try my best!
im not perfect far from it lol but i think a breeder should be there as much as she can and also jump in if needed


----------

